# Suche Smartphone bis 250 Euro! (Auch gebraucht!)



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Mein 15 Euro Handy ,welches der Technik meilenweit vorraus ist  .....braucht einen Ersatz !


Kriterien:

-Android 4.0 (Oder iOS) ,aber kein Bada ,Belle. Doch ich lasse mich gerne belehren!
-Ohne große Haenger und Laggs!
-Spieletauglich (Also einfache Spiele wie Temple Run)
-min. teilweise Multimediatauglich ,ein Film sollte drinn sein!
-Social Media verträglich!
-Kamera ab 5 MP.
-Eine Auflösung die zum aushalten ist.
-Einen Akku ,der bei mittlerer Nutzung (1-2 Std. Musik) nicht direkt den Geist bis zum Mittag aufgibt.
-Simlock,Netzlockfrei!

Ich habe mich schon erkundigt und bin auf diese gestossen:

Huawei Honor 240 Euro Neu            -Die Schale gefällt mir nicht so ,doch die Tech. Daten sind ansprechend.
Samsung Galaxy S Plus 250 Euro Neu     -Keine Meinung
IPhone 4 gebraucht 230 Euro               -Gefällt mir ,da sehr handlich und tech. Daten sind ja auch nicht schlecht.
Samsung Galaxy 2 gebraucht 220 Euro     -Gefällt mir bei Freunden sehr gut.
Samsung Nexus S gebraucht 230 Euro     - Soll besser als das S2 sein.
IPhone 3GS  - Soll viele Kindekrankheiten hinter sich gelassen haben.
Nokia 808 41 MP    -Da ich gerne fotografieren ist dies intressant ,doch möchte ich bei den Apps nicht so viel sparen 
Haben alle gute tech.- Daten.

Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## The_GTS (21. August 2012)

Wenn schon, dann aber gleich richtig: iPhone 4!
Android ist in meinen Augen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei wenn es schon alleine um Kompatibilität geht. Zu Windoof Phone äußere ich mich mal lieber nicht.
Im Herbst kommt auch iOS6 und das wird nochmal besser als 5.


----------



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

Nur ist der Bildschirm wie ich gehört habe nur 3,5 Zoll gross.
Zudem meine ich das IPhone 4 nicht das 4S.


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Was sind an iOS 6 besser als an iOS 5?
Facebook-Integration?
Auch sonst ist mir iOS ohne Jailbreak viel zu beschränkt.
Zu deinen Vorschlägen:
Huawei Honor: Kann ich nichts dazu sagen, soll aber recht gut sein
S+: Nimm das nicht, bekommst kein Update auf 4.0
iPhone 4: Für mich persönlich wäre es nichts, zu viele Funktionen sind ohne Jailbreak einfach nicht möglich. Wenn du diese aber nicht brauchst und iTunes zur Musikverwaltung für dich o.k. ist kannst du es nehmen und dich an einem flüssigen System und viel Zubehör erfreuen.
S2: Für 220 würde ich es nehmen, gibt recht viele CustomRoms dafür, immernoch sehr gute Hardware
Nexus S: Hardwaretechnisch zwar nicht mehr das neuste aber von allen die beste Software u. Customrom Unterstützung. Allerdings sind 230€ viel zu teuer. Für den Preis habe ich es neu bekommen. Würde ich erst ab etwa 170€ gebraucht kaufen, S2 ist für 220€ ein besseres Angebot
iPhone 3GS: Hardware komplett veraltet, würde ich nicht mehr nehmen.
Nokia 808: Symbian ist quasi tot, würde ich nicht nehmen


Alternativen wären noch ein gebrauchtes Galaxy Nexus (Hardwareleistung ähnlich wie S2, genauso gute Software wie Nexus S).


----------



## ReaCT (21. August 2012)

Wie groß soll der Bidschirm sein? Wenns handlich sein soll, ist das Iphone 4 keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

Danke fuer dein Feedback Timsu.

Fazit:

Die jetzigen verbliebenen sind:

iPhone 4 : Würde es ,wenn ich es kaufen wuerde sowieso jailbreaken.
S2: Ist jetzt erstmal erste Wahl, habe es gerade fuer 180 Euro bei ebay klein. gesehen 
Mal schauen ob dies seriös ist ,der Mann hat schonmal seine Strasse angegeben.
Nokia 808: Wieso ist Symbian tot?


----------



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Wie groß soll der Bidschirm sein? Wenns handlich sein soll, ist das Iphone 4 keine schlechte Wahl.


 
Je grösser ,desto besser 4,0 bis 4,3 wäre sehr schön!


----------



## ReaCT (21. August 2012)

Nearfreak schrieb:


> Danke fuer dein Feedback Timsu.
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> ...



Beim S2 würde ich mal zuerst testen, ob die geringe Pixelanzahl dich nicht stört. Symbian ist noch (!) nicht tot, aber es liegt im Sterben und bekommt nur noch selten Medikamente 

Edit: Wenn du einen grpßen Bildschirm willst, wäre meine Erste Wahl das GNexus mit 720p Amoled Display


----------



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

Also ich glaube Symbian ist nichts ,doch so eine 41 MP Kamera hat schon was 
Nein die Pixelzahl stört nicht sonderlich,da Freunde es haben.
Huawei Honour hab ich vergessen. Kann jemand dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Wenn du ein S2 für 180€ kriegst, würde ich nicht lange überlegen: Das ist eindeutig das beste Angebot für dich
Das Huawei Honour ist technisch auch nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand: 512 MB Ram und Singlecoreprozessor
Symbian würde ich heutzutage in Zeiten von Android u. iOS nicht mehr kaufen


----------



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

Ok danke Timsu.
Wiord SGS2 ,denn in den nächsten Jahren noch konkurrenz und Updatefähig sein?
Gibt es einen Unterschied zws. der G Variante und dem Normalen?


----------



## ReaCT (21. August 2012)

Nearfreak schrieb:


> Ok danke Timsu.
> Wiord SGS2 ,denn in den nächsten Jahren noch konkurrenz und Updatefähig sein?
> Gibt es einen Unterschied zws. der G Variante und dem Normalen?


 
Die G Variante hat einen langsameren CPU Part und die Software ist nicht zu 100% darauf abgestimmt (sporadisches Ruckeln) AUßerdem kommen Updates später als beim normalen.


----------



## GoZoU (21. August 2012)

Stimmt so auch nicht mehr. Custom ROMs wie CM10 laufen aufgrund der identischen Hardware zum Nexus deutlich besser als auf der non G Version. Des Weiteren überhitzt das G nicht und bleibt im normalen Betrieb kühler. Android 4.0.4 wurde kürzlich auch in Deutschland released und es besitzt eine längere Akkulaufzeit. Einzig die GPU ist imho ein Mangel, andererseits merkt man in der Praxis auch davon nichts.


----------



## Nearfreak (21. August 2012)

also doch die G Version?
Und wie sieht es bei den Xperia Arc S aus, 249 Euro bei Saturn und Android 4.0!


----------



## Timsu (21. August 2012)

Hat nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen das S2, würde dem ggü sogar das Nexus S bevorzugen.


----------



## Nearfreak (22. August 2012)

...Ich stelle zu viele Fragen :/

...Kommt schon die nächste:

Habe mich weiter umgeschaut und das 180 Euro angebot wurde wohl von Google Übersetzer geschribene ,denn das ist eher Dürkisch als Deutsch.
Nun kommt jeden Tag ein neues Angebot und ich versuche eins mit VB zu bekommen um dann den Preis auf 200 Euro(+ vllt. 10 Euro) zu drücken 
Zudem muss ich noch aufpassen ,welche Version mir ins Haus kommt ,denn die non G hat Akkuüberhitzung und die mit G hat keine was diverse Platinenschäden verhindern könne.

Da komme ich schon zum nächsten.
Habe mich weiter umgeschaut und bin auf das Galaxy Nexus gestossen ,kostet auch nur um die 250 Euro +- 30 und hat einen 4,65 Zoll Bildschirm, ist das denn noch handlich? Kann man dazu was sagen?


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

Du kannst auch die NonG Version nehmen, kenne einige Leute damit, wovon kein einziger Überhitzungsprobleme hat.
Das Galaxy Nexus ist meiner Meinung nach dass zurzeit beste Smartphone am Markt, handlich empfindet jeder anders, kannst ja mal in einen Handyladen (02, Telekom, Vodafone,) oder in einen Elektronikmarkt (Mediamarkt, Saturn) gehen und es testen.


----------



## Nearfreak (22. August 2012)

Reichen 16 GB Interner SPeicher denn fuer Apps und sonstige Anwenudngen?


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

Für Apps und Anwendungen locker, es ist halt die Frage wieviel Filme/Musik du da drauf haben willst.


----------



## Nearfreak (22. August 2012)

Ich denke 150 Lieder?
5-10 filme


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

Ich vermute mal bei den Liedern wirst du auf etwa 800 MB kommen im MP3 Format.
Bei Filmen kommt es sehr stark stark auf die Bitrate und den Codec drauf an, rechne es dir doch am besten selber aus.


----------



## Nearfreak (22. August 2012)

Dann sollte das mit den 16 Gb passen.
Naja die Suche geht weiter und da habe ich gerade für 199 Euro das SGS2 ergattert


----------



## Timsu (22. August 2012)

Da kannst du ja auch eine Speicherkarte hineintun.


----------



## Nearfreak (22. August 2012)

Ja ,danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Semox (23. August 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte mir gerade auch ein S2 kaufen.
Soll ich nun eher die G oder non G version nehmen oder ist es egal ? Die Meinungen scheinen sich ja scheinbar doch zu teilen.


----------



## Timsu (23. August 2012)

Wenn du es für den gleichen Preis bekommst, würde ich die non G Version bevorzugen, die mit "G" ist nun aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## GoZoU (23. August 2012)

Nimm einfach das, was du günstiger bekommen kannst.


----------



## Mendix (23. August 2012)

Nimm das HTC Titan


----------



## Timsu (24. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:


> Nimm das HTC Titan


 Ich würde ja mal das Nokia 3310 in die Runde werfen


----------

